# Honda Auto Choke GCV160



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Been awhile since I have been here Hi to all:wave:

Anyone have any thoughts or run into this auto choke on the Honda GCV160 '''''s?
This is on a HRR2168VKA mower.
Doesn't seem to come off choke enough, the Thermo Wax Assembly pushes out as the engine warms
as it should all most to its full travel.
All the linkage seems ok
Do these go bad in this way or do they just not work at all?
Can't say I'm a fan of the auto choke.
Any of you changed these unit alot?
Or any other thoughts on this problem?
I believe the part number is 16620-Z8D-305
Thanks.........


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back @hdman97

No ideal (without going to look) what model my Honda engined mower is, but it has started doing the same thing this year. I usually just push it back to its closed (open) position when it stops moving by itself. I was thinking it is just dirty, but listening for other suggestions/solutions.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

There was a service bulletin about those a few years ago. How old is it? We've had no problem with them in general, did maybe 2 replacements under warranty.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Replaced the Thermo Wax seems abit better.
I think the auto choke was a EPA idea.
Always thought a manual coke worked fine.


----------

